# Well guys, my worst fear was realized this afternoon... & Update



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Dealership has no idea where my car is. :thumbup: What a way to end the week. I am so upset I don't even know what say. At what point do I report the car stolen? They are attempting to track it down but how long, if at all, should I wait to get the police involved. Also, couldn't they track the car if it has GPS navigation?

I think i'm gonna go puke now.


----------



## cBeam (Sep 6, 2006)

So, what is the story? You posted that dealership told you that they lost your FOB, didn't you?
What exactly did the dealership tell you today?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

cBeam said:


> So, what is the story? You posted that dealership told you that they lost your FOB, didn't you?
> What exactly did the dealership tell you today?


Yep. I can't go into details on a public forum. Maybe later after I get more info.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Is this at BMW of San Diego? This would make it the second ED car stolen from dealer's lot. :yikes: First one was posted here.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Craigito said:


> Yep. I can't go into details on a public forum. Maybe later after I get more info.


Bull$hit!!! Incompetent dealer doesn't get deserve to be protected.

Spill the bean. Who is it??!!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow. The worst part is that it's Friday. 

They should be able to track the car if you have BMW assist. I'd start that process immediately. 

If you have reason to believe it's stolen, I'd go to the police, too. I can't see a downside to their involvement in the process.

I'd also go to BMWNA, and bypass the dealer, just in case they are playing games with you and are withholding information.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

iversonm said:


> Wow. The worst part is that it's Friday.
> 
> They should be able to track the car if you have BMW assist. I'd start that process immediately.
> 
> ...


I am already writing BMWNA. I have no interest in dealing with the dealership. Only reason I would call them if they call me to tell me the car was found.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

:dunno: Didn't you post that they found the fob last night and you were picking it up today? :dunno:

WTF happened?:yikes:


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tell us what happened...how the hell did your car get stolen?? And if it really did get stolen, wtf are you doing writing letters?? Call the cops and call BMWNA immediately! Give us the full scoop, and I'm sure we can give you good advice on how to proceed.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The dealership is Riverside BMW, I believe.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> Bull$hit!!! Incompetent dealer doesn't get deserve to be protected.
> 
> Spill the bean. Who is it??!!


I´ve spilt the beans for all. See one post up.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Calif65GM said:


> :dunno: Didn't you post that they found the fob last night and you were picking it up today? :dunno:
> 
> WTF happened?:yikes:


Yep..guess the key fob wasn't the only thing missing. This is so ****ed up.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Craigito said:


> I am already writing BMWNA. I have no interest in dealing with the dealership. Only reason I would call them if they call me to tell me the car was found.


As much as you don't want to, I'd take every opportunity to keep the heat on them, in person when possible.

They will tend to want to direct the blame for this mishap elsewhere. Ignoring them will make this process easier.

For example, you can file the police report at the dealer, if possible.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Craigito said:


> Yep..guess the key fob wasn't the only thing missing. This is so ****ed up.


They probably never looked for the car. Someone stole the key and the car after it was delivered. When they went to prep the car, they probably couldn't find the key, so they assumed that the key was misplaced, and the car was still on the lot.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Raz5219 said:


> Tell us what happened...how the hell did your car get stolen?? And if it really did get stolen, wtf are you doing writing letters?? Call the cops and call BMWNA immediately! Give us the full scoop, and I'm sure we can give you good advice on how to proceed.


They're saying there still trying to find it, maybe just lost somewhere. Not holding my breath. BMWNA will be hearing from me shortly. As far as involving the police..as far as i'm concerned, I bought a product that I never received, plain and simple, so it's up to BMW to make this right and deliver my product. I'm just praying there is a mixup somewhere but at some point, the car is officially gone and I'll have to go file the police report. I really can't believe this is happening. Like a bad dream.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

You're wasting your time with BMWNA. If the car was stolen, there's nothing they can do.
From the sounds of your "can't talk in public" post, you seem to want to sue them or get something out of this.
Wasn't this an ED. If so, you did receive your product. You then entrusted BMWNA to ship it to you, when it got lost. 
Sorry for your loss, but cars get stolen all the time. This is a matter for the police and insurance. File the police report to get the ball rolling ASAP. That'll force them to make the claim with their insurance.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Boile said:


> You're wasting your time with BMWNA. If the car was stolen, there's nothing they can do.
> From the sounds of your "can't talk in public" post, you seem to want to sue them or get something out of this.
> Wasn't this an ED. If so, you did receive your product. You then entrusted BMWNA to ship it to you, when it got lost.
> Sorry for your loss, but cars get stolen all the time. This is a matter for the police and insurance. File the police report to get the ball rolling ASAP. That'll force them to make the claim with their insurance.


+1


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Boile said:


> You're wasting your time with BMWNA. If the car was stolen, there's nothing they can do.
> From the sounds of your "can't talk in public" post, you seem to want to sue them or get something out of this.
> Wasn't this an ED. If so, you did receive your product. You then entrusted BMWNA to ship it to you, when it got lost.
> Sorry for your loss, but cars get stolen all the time. This is a matter for the police and insurance. File the police report to get the ball rolling ASAP. That'll force them to make the claim with their insurance.


No, I just want my car. Nothing else. They are supposed to contact me tomorrow to see if magically my car appeared from thin air. If nothing, I'll have to go down and file report (since the owner of the vehicle has to file the report I was told..already called the police earlier). The police will come to the dealership to file and take all the statements.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

To Craigito

Really sorry to hear of what happened. It IS possible that the car has really been misplaced.

We are here to support you - please keep us informed of what the clowns, I mean the dealership, is doing.


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

holy crap...thats where I purchased my car...good luck


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dunderhi said:


> As a Post Hole Digger myself, I'll add that any Ph.D., or MD for that matter, that insists on being called "doctor" socially probably isn't very social anyway.


In Austria and to a lesser extent in Germany, titles (academic) are very important and are used socially as well.

Someone with two doctorates would receive a letter addressed to Herrn Dr. Dr. so-und-so. If you are also a Professor, it would be to Herrn Prof. Dr. Dr. so-und-so.

Someone with a juris doctor would also be addressed as Herr Dr.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

JSpira said:


> In Austria and to a lesser extent in Germany, titles (academic) are very important and are used socially as well.
> 
> Someone with two doctorates would receive a letter addressed to Herrn Dr. Dr. so-und-so. If you are also a Professor, it would be to Herrn Prof. Dr. Dr. so-und-so.
> 
> Someone with a juris doctor would also be addressed as Herr Dr.


GREAT!! More worthless info that I didn't need to know :jack: 

Man!! I am gonna miss this thread after CT get his car back and have this thing resolved:eeps: no more kick'n in knatz, ruined your neighbors carma, manwolf , dracula and the master of universe discussion :bustingup:bustingup


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

Flee67 said:


> Kind of like when a PhD insists on being called "doctor" socially:thumbdwn:


Hey, always thought PhD meant Pizza Hut Delivery... hmmm, pizza doctor.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

beewang said:


> GREAT!! More worthless info that I didn't need to know :jack:
> 
> Man!! I am gonna miss this thread after CT get his car back and have this thing resolved:eeps: no more kick'n in knatz, ruined your neighbors carma, manwolf , dracula and the master of universe discussion :bustingup:bustingup


Word..I'm only letting you guys hijack the thread cause if feels like I got all you guys rooting for me :thumbup:

As for the feng-shui (sp?) mirror, the only thing on the wall in my living room is an 
Audi R8 Lemans Prototype panorama photo. I'm a big "car guy" as you can tell. I'm going with the motorsports motif. Don't think it matches. I'm seriously gonna check out my neighbor. I better not see one of those mirrors or i'll burn that mother down 

I got an email back from the GM and he said he'll be contacting me tomorrow so hope it goes smoothly. I can't believe how many views this thread has. Not exactly the way I wanted to get famous 

You'll know something when I know something. Gonna finish watching the Angels come back big against the Mariners now.


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Good news about the GM getting back to you. Yes, we are all behind you!


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

JSpira said:


> In Vienna, that would work. Anyone with a master´s degree would be Herr Magister.


While we are waiting for the resolution of the OP's basic problem via A-10 air strike or other less final actions, hopefully to his complete satisfaction although with his luck an earthquake will cause a building collapse just as his new car is rolled into the delivery area, I have a Euro social question to serve as a trivia point of interest.

Since I have two Master's Degrees along with assorted others along with Professional registrations, would I be Herr Magister Magister Diplm Eng. etc? Seems like it would extend the conversation somewhat. 

BTW I promise to not use Esquire except in the john as reading material, while as a bit player at a Renaissance Fair or when representing myself in court, of course realizing I will have a fool as a client. :angel:

Cheers


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Craigito

Not knowing all of the facts it would be difficult to provide specific advice. But to me I believe that it will be difficult for the dealer to explain why the key and the car are gone.

1.	Is this the only car missing?
2.	Is there a special place to secure the keys? 
3.	Is there a procedure to obtain the secured keys?
4.	Is there a procedure to receive cars from the transport company? 
5.	Were the procedures followed?
6.	If this was the only car missing, why?

Whenever there is only one large item of theft, I tend to suspect that someone's negligence may have provided an opportunity. I would consider the local TV consumer advocate. Bad TV coverage would be quicker and much more damaging than litigation.

I wish you well in resolving your problem.


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

To comment again on these "Letters." I seem to remember a very "heated" argument in New Jersey about lawyers using "Doctor of Law." I am not sure but I believe that it decided that only College Professors who taught law could use "Doctor of Law."

I am not sure of the above but I do remember it being a disagreement. I think I will call myself "Person." Does anyone have a disagreement with that?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

beewang said:


> Starting tomorrow!!! I am gonna make EVERYONE to refer me as "Master"
> 
> ...for my advance degree . GD it!!


Only after you display basic command of English grammar.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

*Update*

Dealer is moving forward with ordering of new vehicle and is giving me a loaner. Of course, he asks..."did you ensure the car"...I say yes or no..doesn't matter...my insurance has nothing to do with this. He states..well, the car is in your name. Obviously, it was an ED. So basically we agree to disagree. He's in no hurry to make the claim on the dealerships ins. obviously

He didn't sound at all sure of how to handle the ins. as this has never happened. I informed him of the wording in the Allianz coverage (trying to educate him). My point is, I could have 4 ins. companies covering me, but that doesn't relieve you of all responsibility to care for my property. If a claim is made by my ins., they will just come after you for negligence.

So really not update. Might be time to get BMWNA on the horn and force the issue here. I stressed that this is something that should be getting taken care of for me. I'll pick up my loaner at least and go from there. Did I mention this sucks. I want my 335i.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Craigito said:


> ....
> He didn't sound at all sure of how to handle the ins. as this has never happened. I informed him of the wording in the Allianz coverage (trying to educate him). My point is, I could have 4 ins. companies covering me, but that doesn't relieve you of all responsibility to care for my property. If a claim is made by my ins., they will just come after you for negligence.
> ....


Nice!!!:thumbup: I wouldn't worry about from here on.. BTW, does he know that if you were a service customer and left your car in their possession, and the car was subsequently stolen off their lot w/ keys missing... He's gotta pay??!!:dunno: LOL!! I mean WTF s he thinking ??!!:eeps:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Flee67 said:


> Kind of like when a PhD insists on being called "doctor" socially:thumbdwn:


Using honorifics on one's self is so pompous. I don't even use Mr. on myself.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

Id contact which ever bmw part gets the bigest kick and or effect from the euro delivery. If its bmwna then let them know your going to inform the press in various venues that it might not be such a good thing getting the euro delivery done if you want to actually have a car later 

You might find out they have some way of getting you a car shipped NOW


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

crowz said:


> Id contact which ever bmw part gets the bigest kick and or effect from the euro delivery. If its bmwna then let them know your going to inform the press in various venues that it might not be such a good thing getting the euro delivery done if you want to actually have a car later


Let me make it clear how bad an idea this is. First, it's burning bridges with the dealer. Second, the press will not give a hoot. Cars get stolen all the time. The dealer is ordering a car. Nothing is really wrong here except it shouldn't have happened but S*** happens.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

If I was in his shoes I wouldnt be as mad because the car was stolen as I would that I was having to go thru the hassle of contacting them repeatedly to find stuff out. They should be calling him with information VERY often and should of already had their insurance company in the loop and on the ball. There should of been as much effort to comfort and reasure this man as there was taking his money and providing the ED experience.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

What about the fact that the car was based on ED price but i'm not obligated to do an ED to get the new car obviously. I'm not gonna pay more for the same car just cause i'm getting it shipped in order to replace the vehicle.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

Course on the plus side you may get a better fuel pump the second time around than you had the first time 

j/k but it might be improved, you never know.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

Craigito said:


> What about the fact that the car was based on ED price but i'm not obligated to do an ED to get the new car obviously. I'm not gonna pay more for the same car just cause i'm getting it shipped in order to replace the vehicle.


Did they sugest you would be paying more on this one than the last one ???

Or did I read that wrong, is not clear enough to know for sure thats what your saying or not.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

crowz said:


> If I was in his shoes I wouldnt be as mad because the car was stolen as I would that I was having to go thru the hassle of contacting them repeatedly to find stuff out. They should be calling him with information VERY often and should of already had their insurance company in the loop and on the ball. There should of been as much effort to comfort and reasure this man as there was taking his money and providing the ED experience.


This part I agree with you on.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

crowz said:


> Did they sugest you would be paying more on this one than the last one ???
> 
> Or did I read that wrong, is not clear enough to know for sure thats what your saying or not.


No we didn't talk prices..they just said they were going to start the process to order the new car.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

Id definitely make sure it didnt cost you more on the next one and really verify that as it goes thru. Because if its written up as a new purchase they might forget the discount you had to start with.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

Course if you had a lease or a loan either one on the last one do they rip up the contract on that one so to speak or is this just a replacement with you continueing to make payments and all on the current car deal?


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

crowz said:


> Course if you had a lease or a loan either one on the last one do they rip up the contract on that one so to speak or is this just a replacement with you continueing to make payments and all on the current car deal?


My ED car was damaged by hail before I picked it up. I still had to go to Munich, but BMWNA built me a new one quickly, and direct-shipped it. I continued paying on the lease till the new one arrived, at which time the dealer submitted a collateral exchange document to BMW FS. I realize this is not the same situation, but perhaps the same principle might apply.

Pehaps the OP might be given an '08 car at this point. He certainly deserves it (at same price) for all of the aggravation.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Fredric said:


> My ED car was damaged by hail before I picked it up. I still had to go to Munich, but BMWNA built me a new one quickly, and direct-shipped it. I continued paying on the lease till the new one arrived, at which time the dealer submitted a collateral exchange document to BMW FS. I realize this is not the same situation, but perhaps the same principle might apply.
> 
> Pehaps the OP might be given an '08 car at this point. He certainly deserves it (at same price) for all of the aggravation.


So you went to Munich twice?. And what is direct-shipped? I don't think I should be obligated to go to munich to pick up the new car.

I wouldn't say i've had a lot of aggravation since I just found out Friday. The crappy thing was the week they were giving me the lost key runaround. Since nothing has really happened yet, they can still come out of this looking ok. Aggravation will be if we end up bickering endlessly about who pays for the loss. At least i'll have a nice loaner. I'm really trying to find a silver lining believe me.

I have faith things will work out ok. Just trying to stay positive.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

Im the same way. I get more wound up hearing other people problems than my own. Honestly I try to look for somthing to stay happy about in my own dealings since if I dwell on something I get so ticked off I cant sleep 

I do hope it goes thru fast for you and they take care of it for you.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Boile said:


> Only after you display basic command of English grammar.


Hahahahhahhhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Agree with all the points about the dealership having ultimate responsibility due to a likely lapse in their own security measures for receipt of delivered vehicles. At the same time I am intrigued by your observation that the other poster who had his ED car stolen from another California dealer had many similar factors. This might suggest some involvement by the trucker who might be in cahoots with an outsider knowing that it was to be a Saturday delivery (as was the other) and who may have observed security lapses on prior weekend drop offs that could be exploited.

Just a little sleuthing suggestion. Many commercial trucks have recording devices that can track their movement and locations. It might be worth someone's time to check whether there is any evidence as to whether the offloading truck didn't just circle back later that night to reload a vehicle.

Keep in mind that most of the vehicles being dropped off would require some measure of vehicle prep before they would be ready to drive. An ED vehicle could be whisked off much more quickly as it would already be sans the packing materials, etc.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

My be a repost:

BS:
MS: More of the Same
PhD: Piled Higher and Deeper....

Good luck craigto.

Everything happens for a reason. Not being in your new 335 when you got rear-ended, priceless. Also it looks like you are OK. So you have paid your homage to the law of averages and should be accident free...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Craigito said:


> Dealer is moving forward with ordering of new vehicle and is giving me a loaner. Of course, he asks..."did you ensure the car"...I say yes or no..doesn't matter...my insurance has nothing to do with this. He states..well, the car is in your name. Obviously, it was an ED. So basically we agree to disagree. He's in no hurry to make the claim on the dealerships ins. obviously


I wouldn't assume dealer has insurance to cover this loss. Or did they volunteer that they have insurance that covers this?
Has the dealer admitted to liability for the loss? Saying your fob is missing is different then "We lost your fob." They may try to push liability back to the trucking company or the VPC.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I wouldn't assume dealer has insurance to cover this loss. Or did they volunteer that they have insurance that covers this?
> Has the dealer admitted to liability for the loss? Saying your fob is missing is different then "We lost your fob." They may try to push liability back to the trucking company or the VPC.


They would be idiots if they did not have insurance. One negligent act by an employee and you're folding up the tent.

They would also be idiots to admit liability. That was part of my logic in suggesting that the OP should spend time at the dealer asking pointed questions early in the process. It's easier to get facts before they've had time to realize the severity of the situation.


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Again not knowing that facts, but if this dealership is part of a larger chain of dealership it would not be unusual for them to have a $50,000 to $100,000 deductible for theft. Just as with your car and home insurance to have a low deductible is very expensive for a business.

I work for a very large corporation and we have insurance liabilities that do not start until the loss is in the millions. For example none of our "corporate" cars are insured for collision and comprehension damage. We are self insured for this possibility of loss. The cost of insuring the total number of cars we own compared to the chance of such damage allows the corporation save money.

Therefore, if the dealer is big enough, they may not have insurance coverage for this loss. Then no need to contact an insurance carrier.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Craigito -

I am concerned by the dealership's response...asking you about your insurance. May I please now urge you to contact an attorney? You need to make sure all details of the transaction are reduced to writing and agree to nothing until you are certain it will be resolved to your satisfaction. Some things you definitely want to clarify are:

1. The price/payment of the new car. I recommend that you request a collateral exchange on your current finance/lease contract and that the dealership make the payments until the new car arrives. This way the question of price/payment is much more difficult to argue about.
2. How your stolen car will be paid off if a collateral exchange will not occur.
3. That no money will be expected from you
4. The exact specifications of the new car ordered
5. That there is no need for you to file a claim with your insurance. In this regard I think the Alianz policy is helpful, but so is California bailment law. I suspect that as the bailors they are liable for the loss...plain and simple. Don't let them try to wiggle out by arguing that it was an ED.
6. That the new car has been ordered as Priority 0

I am sure there is stuff I am forgetting. That is why it is so important to hire a lawyer. Again, you want all of this stuff in WRITING.

Bring BMW NA in on this situation also. This is really something that BMWNA/BMWFS needs to resolve with the dealership. You as the customer should only know that a new car is on the way and that you are not being financially burdened in any way.

Sorry man! This sucks!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Craigito said:


> What about the fact that the car was based on ED price but i'm not obligated to do an ED to get the new car obviously. I'm not gonna pay more for the same car just cause i'm getting it shipped in order to replace the vehicle.


I would be sure to insist that whatever insurance ultimately pays, it covers the full cost of any replacement car to you--so if they can get it at the ED price with direct ship because BMW NA lets them, then that will save them or their insurance the difference in cost.

(The marine insurance would not be worth a whole lot if any time it was claimed you were cashed out at the actual (i.e., used/depreciated) value of the car after pickup)


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

iversonm said:


> They would be idiots if they did not have insurance. One negligent act by an employee and you're folding up the tent.


I didn't say they didn't have insurance. I said don't assume they have insurance *that covers this loss.*

Big difference. The premium for low deductible insurance to cover this may be so high they made a decision not to take the coverage.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

White05X3 said:


> Craigito -
> 
> I am concerned by the dealership's response...asking you about your insurance. May I please now urge you to contact an attorney? You need to make sure all details of the transaction are reduced to writing and agree to nothing until you are certain it will be resolved to your satisfaction. Some things you definitely want to clarify are:
> 
> ...


Very good points and thank you. I've got a call into an attorney to see how I should best procede. Thank you and thanks to everybody else for their input. Much appreciated.

Also, do you guys think I should even give my own ins. co a heads up as to whats going on just so they are in the loop or not say anything until BMW/dealer/atty correspond with each other? I'm just getting verbal advice from the atty. right now and may use him as necessary depending on how things pan out. The fella from S.Diego got everything resolved w/out having to hire an atty and hope mine is likewise.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

beewang said:


> Nice!!!:thumbup: I wouldn't worry about from here on.. BTW, does he know that if you were a service customer and left your car in their possession, and the car was subsequently stolen off their lot w/ keys missing... He's gotta pay??!!:dunno: LOL!! I mean WTF s he thinking ??!!:eeps:


No, he knows it was ED. He's just trying to get me to claim it and go away. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

*It's the bimmerfest sign-in curse*

I just realized something..I never signed the BF sign-in book at the delivery center. Hmmmmmm ... interesting?

Gonna go pick up the loaner now..wonder what i'll be sporting? KIA..HYUNDAI..FERRARI?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Craigito said:


> I just realized something..I never signed the BF sign-in book at the delivery center. Hmmmmmm ... interesting?
> 
> Gonna go pick up the loaner now..wonder what i'll be sporting? KIA..HYUNDAI..FERRARI?


Is that a lease? 
If so, and if you're making the monthly payments, I wouldn't accept anything less than an equivalent BMW. 
If not, anything will do. You'll be getting a brand new car, so cut them some slack.


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Let us know how you like the loaner and what it is. Good luck!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Craigito said:


> Also, do you guys think I should even give my own ins. co a heads up as to whats going on just so they are in the loop or not say anything until BMW/dealer/atty correspond with each other? I'm just getting verbal advice from the atty. right now and may use him as necessary depending on how things pan out.


Your policy likely requires you to call . Read your policy. Then consult a lawyer.

Your car is likely still in California. It may turn up in another week or two.


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Your policy likely requires you to call . Read your policy. Then consult a lawyer.


I personally wouldn't involve my insurance company at all, but it is probably a good idea to look over your policy. Another strategy you may want to take is to get your state consumer protection authorities and dealer licensing authorities involved. Having these guys show up and make vague threats about pulling dealer licenses usually scares the pants off most dealers.. Not sure how exactly this is structured in your case..

Again, just my opinion, but if this happened to me I would definitely retain a lawyer..


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I didn't say they didn't have insurance. I said don't assume they have insurance *that covers this loss.*
> 
> Big difference. The premium for low deductible insurance to cover this may be so high they made a decision not to take the coverage.


Point taken.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

RDobie said:


> I work for a very large corporation and we have insurance liabilities that do not start until the loss is in the millions. For example none of our "corporate" cars are insured for collision and comprehension damage. We are self insured for this possibility of loss.


Excellent point and I'd bet you're right too about them being self-insured.

As to notifying your insurance company, you may want to make them aware of the situation by filing a report, but see if they can make it inactive and only activate it as claim if necessary.

I was rear-ended last week, so pretty cut and dry case, but I let my insurance company (Liberty Mutual) know just in case. The lady was very helpful and told me that "she would take the report, but it would not be an active claim and only if I call back and request it to make it active would it become a claim."

The danger of not letting know is if you do need to file a claim then they're probably going to ask "why did you wait so long to let us know."


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

joe321mrk said:


> Let us know how you like the loaner and what it is. Good luck!


Black 328i sedan. 800 miles. Pretty nice loaner for sure. I won't go into too much detail since I need everybody's support, including you 328 guys...but I can't resist... 328=slow . j/k. One thing I noticed was how much higher you sit in the sedan vs. coupe. The coupe feels like your way down low and laying back compared to the sedan. I definately prefer the coupe. I'm trying to get flamed in my own stolen car thread :yikes:. Oh, and those RFT suck big time. Extremely harsh over rough pavement. They felt great in germany cause the roads are so damn smooth.


----------



## chrisinvermont (May 13, 2006)

Craigito said:


> I just realized something..I never signed the BF sign-in book at the delivery center. Hmmmmmm ... interesting?


Are you sure that is the only thing you forgot? I hope you didn't forget the 12 hour rule, if you didn't comply then that may be where the car went!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Craigito said:


> Black 328i sedan. 800 miles. Pretty nice loaner for sure. I won't go into too much detail since I need everybody's support, including you 328 guys...but I can't resist... 328=slow . j/k. One thing I noticed was how much higher you sit in the sedan vs. coupe. The coupe feels like your way down low and laying back compared to the sedan. I definately prefer the coupe. I'm trying to get flamed in my own stolen car thread :yikes:. Oh, and those RFT suck big time. Extremely harsh over rough pavement. They felt great in germany cause the roads are so damn smooth.


You realize the seat tilt and hight can be adjusted, right?
If I sit any lower in my sedan, I'd be looking out through my steering wheel.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Craigito -

I would notify your insurance company but make it clear that you are not making a claim. Most (if not all) policies contain some language about how promptly you must notify them of a claim. I would hate to see a situation in which the dealer/manufacturer denied liability and then your own carrier denied coverage because you did not notify them of the loss timely. When you contact them make it clear that you are not asking them to do anything. 

Besides...who knows...your insurance company might actually be able to help you resolve this dispute!

Again...good luck and please keep us informed.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

chrisinvermont said:


> Are you sure that is the only thing you forgot? I hope you didn't forget the 12 hour rule, if you didn't comply then that may be where the car went!


OH NO, why did you tell him!!?? The Committee always takes appropriate action but usually in secret.:thumbup:

In a more serious vein, I also would tell my insurance agency of what is happening so they can get involved if needed. The advice about not making it an active case is sound. There is the potential they may give you grief for delay in reporting if they DO need to get involved.

Cheers


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Craigito said:


> Black 328i sedan. 800 miles. Pretty nice loaner for sure. I won't go into too much detail since I need everybody's support, including you 328 guys...but I can't resist... 328=slow . j/k. One thing I noticed was how much higher you sit in the sedan vs. coupe. The coupe feels like your way down low and laying back compared to the sedan. I definately prefer the coupe. I'm trying to get flamed in my own stolen car thread :yikes:. Oh, and those RFT suck big time. Extremely harsh over rough pavement. They felt great in germany cause the roads are so damn smooth.


My dealership has had my 335 conv for 10 days now, and can't figure out what the hell is wrong with it! ...my loaner is a 06 325 sedan. Definitely drives nothing like the coupe. ...and you're right, the sedan does seems like it's much higher than the coupe. Is it actually higher, or does it just feel that way?


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

beewang said:


> 1) Hey man.... you gotta get yourself a Feng-Shui Master to check out your dwelling pal!! You got some serious Sha-Chi (Bad-Chi) going on dude...:eeps: How are you feeling ?? How is your health?? Your job??!! Dude!! seriouly!! There's gotta be some Sha-Chi going on dude...
> 
> 2) Is the other party insured??!!
> 
> ...


May be the dealership needs a feng shui master sorting this out.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

White05X3 said:


> Craigito -
> 
> I would notify your insurance company but make it clear that you are not making a claim. Most (if not all) policies contain some language about how promptly you must notify them of a claim. I would hate to see a situation in which the dealer/manufacturer denied liability and then your own carrier denied coverage because you did not notify them of the loss timely. When you contact them make it clear that you are not asking them to do anything.
> 
> ...


Contact my ins. co on Friday to disclose everything that was going on. They said they would note the info in my file and to keep them up to date as far as BMW handling the situation. After describing everything, the person was pretty confident it would never come down to a claim against my ins. I'll let you know how things go next week. I'd like to get an agreement early as possible next week...in writing of course.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

X3 Skier said:


> OH NO, why did you tell him!!?? The Committee always takes appropriate action but usually in secret.:thumbup:


:eeps:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> :eeps:


:roundel:


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Good luck with the replacement process! I can't even imagine what it's like to go through all this...


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

This is a dual post from OP's original 'Dealership lost my fob...' post.

This whole thing about the theft of the car from a dealer is quite strange. As such it piqued my curiosity. 

OP, in your original post, you wrote that "car was delivered to dealership on Monday so it was late Wed today and I'm thinking I should be getting a phone call soon" 

If you have not yet gotten a phone call up until the time late Wednesday night that you thought you should be getting a phone call, how did you know that the car was delivered to the dealership on Monday?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> This is a dual post from OP's original 'Dealership lost my fob...' post.
> 
> This whole thing about the theft of the car from a dealer is quite strange. As such it piqued my curiosity.
> 
> ...


I guess that's confusing. Friday the 17th the dealership confirmed a Monay delivery..ended up getting delivered Sat the very next day apparently. They said it would take a couple days to prep it. If you read the rest of the thread, you'll see I was just saying that instead of getting a "come pick up your car" phone call I got a "duh..we lost your key" phonecall.

Oh, and I just received my welcome kit today saying congrats on your purchase of a new 335i


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

You wrote: "Dealership still thinks it was a shipping error...They don't deny the paperwork shows it was delivered. They just can't seem to find anybody who says they saw it"

It seems to me that neither you, nor the dealer has 'touched' your car after it was 'apparently' delivered to the dealer. Therefore, other than paperwork, nothing indicates that the car was actually delivered to the dealer. Paperwork could be wrong sometimes. I would not be surprised if the car ended up at another dealer or still sitting at VPC.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> You wrote: "Dealership still thinks it was a shipping error...They don't deny the paperwork shows it was delivered. They just can't seem to find anybody who says they saw it"
> 
> It seems to me that neither you, nor the dealer has 'touched' your car after it was 'apparently' delivered to the dealer. Therefore, other than paperwork, nothing indicates that the car was actually delivered to the dealer. Paperwork could be wrong sometimes. I would not be surprised if the car ended up at another dealer or still sitting at VPC.


Bravo - just check the times of posting as well as the intermediate posts. Your theory made a lot of sense a week ago, but by now chances of anything other than a theft are becoming more and more remote each day. That said, it is still possible what you suggest, just no longer probable.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Northcar said:


> it is still possible what you suggest, just no longer probable.


why not?


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Craigito said:


> I just realized something..I never signed the BF sign-in book at the delivery center. Hmmmmmm ... interesting?


There are cheap fares available to Europe. You have time to make up for your error. Show pentinence and you shall be forgiven.


----------



## 320what? (Feb 18, 2007)

I just browsed through the whole thread and have to say I feel very bad for you and reading originally didn't undrerstand why it took you so long to get the police involved. Having said that, I think that the most reasonable things have been added, i.e. notify your insurance, push BMWNA to put pressure on dealer, get a lawyer so you know know your rights, and hope for the best. You have a car, and as picky as you wanna be, a brand new 328 ain't the worst thing in life... I know the lawyer thing will cost you, but if things dont start to work out, I think the "we lost your keys" story will be very beneficial for you in some sense, as perhaps dealer could have done more to find out if the car was stolen, or not, etc, etc, and hence they are to blame, hence your insurance has nothing to do with it, plus claim some damages if they are nasty to you.

of course best is to remain friends with them and be polite, don't be a jerk and it seems you have been very cool and professional, so keep up on that and stay positive. Sucks for you guys in US to have to go through this ED stuff... Keep us updated. interesting read this thread (sorry!).


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

If the car was stolen and stripped this is about the time it will turn up in a police impound yard. 

SDPD didn't call me when they found my car. I had to call them. It won't hurt to make few calls and see if the car was impounded.


SDPD and CHP would be the first two I'd call. County Sherrifs next.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> You wrote: "Dealership still thinks it was a shipping error...They don't deny the paperwork shows it was delivered. They just can't seem to find anybody who says they saw it"
> 
> It seems to me that neither you, nor the dealer has 'touched' your car after it was 'apparently' delivered to the dealer. Therefore, other than paperwork, nothing indicates that the car was actually delivered to the dealer. Paperwork could be wrong sometimes. I would not be surprised if the car ended up at another dealer or still sitting at VPC.


That is what the dealer was saying could have happened at the time but now two weeks post "delivery" it's looking less and less likely. I believe I was told no one can even remember seeing the car which lends credibility to your argument. I've never spoken to the person who signed for the car but that person shold have at least seen the car if they were signing for it? Time will tell. I'm just moving forward as if it were stolen.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Craigito said:


> That is what the dealer was saying could have happened at the time but now two weeks post "delivery" it's looking less and less likely. I believe I was told no one can even remember seeing the car which lends credibility to your argument. I've never spoken to the person who signed for the car but that person shold have at least seen the car if they were signing for it? Time will tell. I'm just moving forward as if it were stolen.


A few questions:

Was this car leased or purchased?

When you accompanied PD to the dealer to file the Police report, was it PD or CHP?

What documents did the Police Officer taking the report refer to to acquire jurisdiction of the car that no one has physically seen?

You mentioned that you are listed as an 'owner' on the report. How did the Police verify your ownership of the car?

Have no fear, we'll get to the bottom of this silliness, or at least simplify things for your ins co.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sorry for the aggravation and stress you have put through from this experience.

I remember reading your post where you mentioned the FOB was missing but it appeared that the dealership found it. Did they miss lead you by telling you this? Something doesn't sound right from their end.

"Car was delivered to dealership on Monday so it was late Wed today and I'm thinking I should be getting a phone call soon. So I call to find out an ETA cause i'd really like to have the car this weekend. I find out they can't find my key. They say they've ordered a key and sorry for the inconvienience. I say..we'll why can't I just bring in my second key. They say go ahead and claim i'll have it tomorrow.

I'm still uneasy because it felt like they were saying it as a delay tactic. So when I went by tonight I looked all over the place and didn't see my car. I'm getting this weird feeling that something bad happened. Probably my imagination. I can't image them telling me that they confirmed the car was there and that not being the case.

Either way, i'm still way way way ahead of schedule as I dropped the car off on July 10."

(for whole posting click on http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225786)

Sounds like an inside job... first they are missing the FOB and now the whole car????????????

Polly


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> A few questions:
> 
> Was this car leased or purchased?
> 
> ...


1. Purchase
2. PD
3. Officer took no documents, just described the facts. Waggoners trucking gave me the initials of the person who signed for it at the dealership. I've never seen the paperwork myself. I informed the officer that even though it MIGHT just be a shipping error, I could not activate the GPS tracking unless it was designated as a stolen vehicle by police so that's what we did. 
4. Showed him my ED shipping paperwork showing my name as the customer and my ID.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

PollyBoston said:


> I'm sorry for the aggravation and stress you have put through from this experience.
> 
> I remember reading your post where you mentioned the FOB was missing but it appeared that the dealership found it. Did they miss lead you by telling you this? Something doesn't sound right from their end.
> 
> ...


Yeah..my heart sank when I couldn't find my car that night. There were some areas I couldn't see like in the service bays and it was dark too so I was xing my fingers the car was in there. WRONG! I was thinking..there's no way they are just straight up lying to me? I mean I got an email earlier that days that said "the car is here". Either they truly didn't know the car was missing then or they we're lying and scrambling for more time to figure out what happened.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

I would hope that "email" from them stating your car was there would serve in your favor if push ever comes to shove. You should receive something extra besides your car for the angst and stress it has put you and your family through. It's totally unacceptable. Where is their security cam? Has someone looked at the tapes? If they don't have one they need to get one. This isn't something you or anyone else wants to deal with when buying an ultimate driving machine. How has the dealership's attitude been throughout this time? Proactive or laid back?


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

What's the latest from the dealer? Where are you in your negotiations?


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Craigito said:


> 1. Purchase
> 2. PD
> 3. Officer took no documents, just described the facts. Waggoners trucking gave me the initials of the person who signed for it at the dealership. I've never seen the paperwork myself. I informed the officer that even though it MIGHT just be a shipping error, I could not activate the GPS tracking unless it was designated as a stolen vehicle by police so that's what we did.
> 4. Showed him my ED shipping paperwork showing my name as the customer and my ID.


Your ED shipping paperwork is a copy of Bill of Lading? Who's the shipping co? What date does the tracking info indicate the car arrived in US? What date does BMWNA say it was checked in with VPC?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

PollyBoston said:


> I would hope that "email" from them stating your car was there would serve in your favor if push ever comes to shove. You should receive something extra besides your car for the angst and stress it has put you and your family through. It's totally unacceptable. Where is their security cam? Has someone looked at the tapes? If they don't have one they need to get one. This isn't something you or anyone else wants to deal with when buying an ultimate driving machine. How has the dealership's attitude been throughout this time? Proactive or laid back?


They've been very responsive. No complaints. I'm waiting to hear back soon in response to my "demand letter" if you will. Basically you build the new car, you claim the loss, build and ship ASAP. Obviously the big hurdle is for them to accept the loss and not my ins.


----------



## turbonium (Jun 18, 2007)

PollyBoston said:


> I would hope that "email" from them stating your car was there would serve in your favor if push ever comes to shove. You should receive something extra besides your car for the angst and stress it has put you and your family through. It's totally unacceptable. Where is their security cam? Has someone looked at the tapes? If they don't have one they need to get one. This isn't something you or anyone else wants to deal with when buying an ultimate driving machine. How has the dealership's attitude been throughout this time? Proactive or laid back?


+100 ... time for the dealership to step up, eat the cost and uncertainty, and make you whole with a replacement car, pronto. That's "responsive". If the original is ever found or recovered, let them repair and sell it as may be appropriate to mitigate their losses.

It's depressing to hear these stories where you have to resort to drawn-out legalistic wrangling to get people to do the obvious right thing. If a dealer can't implement reasonable security & insurance protocols and then commit to taking care of his customers in that 1-in-a-thousand case where all the precautions fail, then maybe he shouldn't be selling cars. I'd think the positives of such an approach (vis-a-vis long-term customer relationships, good word-of-mouth, and legal fees avoided) should more than compensate for the occasional cost incurred by not being a cynical chiseler at every turn.

Hope you get an acceptable resolution soon!


----------



## ttocs (Sep 5, 2007)

> I was reading the other fellas post in San Diego (more than a few times now). It's very weird. He had the same Space 335i as me and his car came in on a Saturday like mine too. Also, I had this whole "lost key fob" excuse for 3 days and he was also not told for 3 or 4 days too. I'm still not sure if everything is on the up and up. The whole key fob thing is iffy. I can't believe you wouldn't go look in the car if you were missing a key. Talk about taking you sweet time. I got the "we've got a problem" email like an hour before I was to pick up the car".


This is a long shot, but I wonder whether any employees dealing with your situation recently came over from BMW of San Diego, such as the former San Diego sales manager, who apparently left that dealership shortly after the other car was stolen. Far-fetched, but it is odd that the excuses given to you were so similar to those given to the San Diego buyer.

I also second the advice that you get the dealer to confirm ASAP price of new car (same as old car), etc.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> Your ED shipping paperwork is a copy of Bill of Lading? Who's the shipping co? What date does the tracking info indicate the car arrived in US? What date does BMWNA say it was checked in with VPC?


Are you with the dealership or BMWNA?
Why are you asking so many questions?
That's all unnecessary.
His car was shipped, under insurance, and lost.
Dealership signed receipt of car. If it was stolen or paperwork mistake, it shouldn't matter to him. That's a matter for the insurance and the police to find out.
Beside, dealership already reordered a new car for him.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

What I can't digest is why the dealership did not call the police right away and why did they pussfooted around things with you? Not letting you know what was going on is inexcusable and makes them look incompetent or just plain sleezy like it was an inside job.

If you run a dealership, how can you be missing a car and NOT report it to the police right away?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Boile said:


> Are you with the dealership or BMWNA?
> Why are you asking so many questions?
> That's all unnecessary.
> His car was shipped, under insurance, and lost.
> ...


Car has not been ordered yet.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Craigito said:


> Car has not been ordered yet.


What's their hold up?


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Boile said:


> Are you with the dealership or BMWNA?
> Why are you asking so many questions?
> That's all unnecessary.


Nice of you to decide what is or isn't necessary. Are you with California Insurance Department?



> His car was shipped, under insurance, and lost.
> Dealership signed receipt of car. If it was stolen or paperwork mistake, it shouldn't matter to him. That's a matter for the insurance and the police to find out.


It absolutely matters to the OP, if insurance companies get involved in subrogating claims, it will take lots of time and possible legal fees to replace the car that's 'lost' under these mysterious circumstances. Insurance companies will investigate first and write a small check later. Replacement costs may not be covered at all in California.



> Beside, dealership already reordered a new car for him.


Means nothing to the OP if the car was ordered or not. He will not have a chance to own it, until and unless the claim is paid by an insurance company. Dealer will not release the new car unless they are paid in full for it by either their ins Co or OP's.

All we are trying to do here is not to place blame or mount responsibility on a party, regardless of who YOU think is responsible, but to figure out what really happened to the car. Which, in turn, will expedite things for the OP in getting the replacement car sooner than later. This way, if the car has not been stolen but is somehow still in transit, OP can avoid aggravation and time expenditures in dealing with his ins company.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

This wasnt BMW SD, was it?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

PollyBoston said:


> If you run a dealership, how can you be missing a car and NOT report it to the police right away?


The dealership can't file a report for a car they don't own. The car's owner has to do that.

They should have told Cragito right away. Sloppy management. It could be it took them a few days to realize it was even missing.

My latest guess on where the car is: Indio


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Boile said:


> A
> His car was shipped, under insurance, and lost.


You are confusing morality with law.

What insurance? Once the dealer signed for the car, the trucking company is off the hook. I'd have to read the policy to be sure, but I'd think the marine insurance coverage is over too.

This loss is likely smaller than the deductible on the dealer's insurance. This is a customer owned car. Dealer has not agreed to buy him a new car. They haven't even ordered one yet.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> You are confusing morality with law.
> 
> What insurance? Once the dealer signed for the car, the trucking company is off the hook. I'd have to read the policy to be sure, but I'd think the marine insurance coverage is over too.
> 
> This loss is likely smaller than the deductible on the dealer's insurance. This is a customer owned car. Dealer has not agreed to buy him a new car. They haven't even ordered one yet.


Presolutely. It gets even more complicated if the dealer contends (via their insurance company) there was a shipping error and the car was never delivered to them. Then the trucking company will have to prove they delivered the car. Initials on delivery receipt may not be good enough, absent other proof that the car was actually accepted by a specific dealer representative. Left up to the individual insurance companies' interpretation, this claim will ping pong faster than the balls in the Balls of Fury - which is what we're trying to avoid by figuring out where the chain of custody really breaks.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

Bravo Mike, How can the dealer claim they never received it when they sent the customer an email stating they have the car? To me receiving an email stating that the car was there means "exactly" what it said... that the car is at the dealership. In my opinion, it's on them to make it right. 

Craigto, did the dealership confront the person who sent the email to investigate further or was the mail just a general email from no one in particular saying your car in here?


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

PollyBoston said:


> Bravo Mike, How can the dealer claim they never received it when they sent the customer an email stating they have the car? To me receiving an email stating that the car was there means "exactly" what it said that the car is at the dealership.


Well, it would look something like this:

Dear [insert OPs name],

On [insert date of email] we sent you an email advising you that your 2007 BMW [insert VIN] has arrived at our dealership. Unfortunately, this email was sent in error. Please disregard same, as your BMW has NOT been delivered to us as of the date of this letter. We will, however, notified you as soon as your car does get delivered to us. If you have any questions in connection herein, please do not hesitate to contact your Client Adviser, James "High" Gross.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

I wonder if this sort of thing has happened before with this dealership. Craigto, have you checked with the Better Business Bureau? 

Bravo Mike, if they can't keep track of their cars then they shouldn't be in business. I would not accept an email like the one you described... it's unacceptable. How do you know that someone at the dealer (or a friend of an employee) didn't really steal the car... then it's so sad, too bad, I'm glad? I'm sorry we made an error in telling you the car had arrived just doesn't cut it. It sounds very suspicious

Craigto, I really feel for you.... you must be beyond ripping.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

PollyBoston said:


> I wonder if this sort of thing has happened before with this dealership. Craigto, have you checked with the Better Business Bureau?
> 
> Bravo Mike, if they can't keep track of their cars then they shouldn't be in business. I would not accept an email like the one you described... it's unacceptable. How do you know that someone at the dealer (or a friend of an employee) didn't rip off the car... then it's so sad, too bad, i'm glad? Craigto, I really feel for you.... you must be beyond ripping.


Polly, I think you're reading too much into this. Cars get stolen, cars get totaled in accidents, trees fall on cars and kill unlucky drivers inside. Things just happen. That's why we all buy insurance, for those instances when sh*t does happen. Luckily, OP is not hurt, it's just that his BMW is 'missing'. Frankly, the time frame for re-delivery of OPs car is not unreasonable - many a folk on this board report up to 10-12 weeks in some cases from drop off.

I still think that the car was never delivered to the dealer, but the dealer confirmed delivery of the car in error, and the car will turn up, and the sun will shine again and OP will have his new BMW. Cheer up...Somehow I think the OP will get over his 'loss', if it's a loss at all.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200547


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

BravoMike, I'm expressing my emotions regarding the situation because I wouldn't want it happening to me. I don't like incompetency plain and simple 

And I feel for many things not just Craigto's situation btw.... I'm not limited to feeling for one situation/person at a time. I think you must realize that women are more emotional and express their "feelings" more freely and with no inhibition than men do.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Lanc3r said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200547


If you read my first post, you will see that I was suspicious of the whole thing from the word 'Go'. I do, however, believe in giving people the benefit of the doubt, so I'm assuming OP's story is true and he is, in fact, a 'victim'.

Off the record, however, the story has so many holes in it, my 'BS Meter' is overheating. But again, benefit of the doubt prevails for now.....I'm currently checking on a few things, to see if the story checks out. I really hope OP is telling the truth, a dealer's reputation is on the line :eeps:


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

After reading http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200547, how can you not think something shady is going on from the inside at that place?


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

PollyBoston said:


> After reading http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200547, how can you not think something shady is going on from the inside at that place?


did you read the entire thread or just the first page?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

PollyBoston said:


> Bravo Mike, How can the dealer claim they never received it when they sent the customer an email stating they have the car? To me receiving an email stating that the car was there means "exactly" what it said... that the car is at the dealership. In my opinion, it's on them to make it right.
> 
> Craigto, did the dealership confront the person who sent the email to investigate further or was the mail just a general email from no one in particular saying your car in here?


It was one of the sales managers. He later told me he never physically saw the car but someone else told him the car was there. Great. That does me a lot of good. So for 5 days my car is on it's way to god knows where while i'm being told my car is there but they just can't find my fob. Someone will want to see those security tapes for sure at some point.

Here's the best part...so dealer calls me back and says he needs me to get a copy of the stolen vehicle report so he can give to his ins. He's reluctantly doing so because he thinks my ins. should be covering it. He says...BMW assist says they weren't informed about the car until 2 days after I reported it stolen and do I know why?. I called BMW assist *FROM THE DEALERSHIP 5 MINUTES AFTER THE COP LEFT*. I would have called earlier, but there was the little issue of me being told that "YOUR CAR IS HERE" for a week.  I was doing everything I could to find my car..what the f..k were you guys doing? Nothing.

He says it's at least 30 days so ins. can do their full investigation. Is he ****ting me? This is not right. I don't need this headache. He says i'm "way to ahead of myself" with the ordering of the new car :rofl: He's still saying he thinks the car will be found. Two weeks and not a single blip from the GPS. Yeah, you might find it, but where and in what condition? I did not sign up for ED to be delivered a beat up stolen vehicle.

He just doesn't get that my ins. doesn't cover their negligence. I could care less if they have insurance or not, you were negligent. You pay me right out of your own pocket if you have to.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

OP, you said you have spoken to a lawyer. If so, he/she should have told you that you can only file a claim with YOUR insurance co, not dealer's. The only way you can 'demand' the dealer to do anything for you, is through the courts. The dealer does not have to give you a loaner car, but as a courtesy they have so far, until they can figure out what happened and who's responsible. If they pull the loaner car, your recourse is, once again, YOUR insurance company, which will take a minimum of 30 days for initial investigation of your claim. They will report to you within those 30 days if they've made a determination. If they need more time, they'll let you know. Don't aggravate yourself over this, there's nothing you can do at this point but sit and allow 'professionals' to handle it.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> If you read my first post, you will see that I was suspicious of the whole thing from the word 'Go'. I do, however, believe in giving people the benefit of the doubt, so I'm assuming OP's story is true and he is, in fact, a 'victim'.
> 
> Off the record, however, the story has so many holes in it, my 'BS Meter' is overheating. But again, benefit of the doubt prevails for now.....I'm currently checking on a few things, to see if the story checks out. I really hope OP is telling the truth, a dealer's reputation is on the line :eeps:


Hope i'm telling the truth? What is that supposed to mean? My car should be sitting in my garage right now but instead I get to deal with this crap. I makes me ill just thinking about it.

Also, per your other post, I was completely surprised by the speed of delivery as well and was expecting a mid september pickup with the standard west coast delivery. But someone in Irvine I believe was on the same boat as me (and dropped in off at Harms close to my date too) and they received their car just as quickly so I just thought we were a lucky bunch.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Craigito said:


> Hope i'm telling the truth? What is that supposed to mean? My car should be sitting in my garage right now but instead I get to deal with this crap. I makes me ill just thinking about it.
> 
> Also, per your other post, I was completely surprised by the speed of delivery as well and was expecting a mid september pickup with the standard west coast delivery. But someone in Irvine I believe was on the same boat as me (and dropped in off at Harms close to my date too) and they received their car just as quickly so I just thought we were a lucky bunch.


OP, you are a lucky bunch and with a very special car. I truly hope this nonsense gets resolved sooner than later and to your satisfaction. :thumbup:


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> OP, you are a lucky bunch and with a very special car. I truly hope this nonsense gets resolved sooner than later and to your satisfaction. :thumbup:


I hope so too. I would like nothing more than to get a call tomorrow saying..oops..we screwed up...we found your car. Come get it. I just think a shipping error would have been determined by now buy who knows. Nobody knows anything right now.

I don't want the dealership getting a bad name cause they are trying to fix it and have been very responsive to my calls and emails. I wan't you guys to know that. I know they didn't expect any of this to happen either.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If I were a betting man, I'd say your car is in Mexico.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

rmorin49 said:


> If I were a betting man, I'd say your car is in Mexico.


Indio or South East San Diego.

Both times my GLI was stolen it turned up in South East San Diego.


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

I would bet on Mexico too...

Anyway, I find myself completely horrified at your situation, and sickened that the dealer has not stepped up and taken responsibility. I am also shocked that BMW NA has not stepped up to the plate yet. I think that if I were personally in this situation, I would be in court right now. This is clearly the dealership's fault, and you need to make them own up.

As for the person who pondered whether the dealership's deductible might be higher than the loss, I can't see any reason for that to be true... Also, I have never heard of Waggoners trucking making any mistake of this magnitude, EVER. The fault lies at the dealership, and I think you need to start getting the police focused on this as well. I know at most dealerships, keys are stored in a secure location, usually some kind of code locked safe or vault. Demand to see the security camera footage, etc,etc...

Overall, a really crappy situation, and I am sad to see that dealer is still trying to shirk responsibility.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

:dunno: This whole thing makes me wonder, how easy is it really to simply walk-in off the street, find some keys and drive-off with a brand new car at any dealership. :dunno:


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Jalli said:


> I would bet on Mexico too...
> 
> Anyway, I find myself completely horrified at your situation, and sickened that the dealer has not stepped up and taken responsibility. I am also shocked that BMW NA has not stepped up to the plate yet. I think that if I were personally in this situation, I would be in court right now. This is clearly the dealership's fault, and you need to make them own up.
> 
> ...


I'm in a bit of limbo as the dealership is still trying to figure out what happened. That is why the dealership was so surprised too because the key protection is pretty strict. Maybe the key never got into the safe at all. Who knows. Anything right now is just a wild guess and I'd never get any sleep if I tried to imaging all the ways this could have happened. I asked about security cameras but have not heard back about that. I'm guessing if they had something on tape they would have reviewed it already.

BMWNA said they would step in if the dealer was not taking care of things. It's just gonna take some time and I have a nice loaner in the mean time so i'm giving them the time to try to get to the bottom of what happened.

I understand that s..t happens, but the whole week when I thought the car was there waiting to get prep'd, to know that it most likely was gone and I could have been doing the GPS tracking much earlier, that gets me upset because I could have been doing something proactive had I known something. Again..all this assumes that the car was stolen which has not been determined yet. No one is saying..yeah..I saw that new car peel out of the parking lot. So just a waiting game.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> Nice of you to decide what is or isn't necessary. Are you with California Insurance Department?
> 
> It absolutely matters to the OP, if insurance companies get involved in subrogating claims, it will take lots of time and possible legal fees to replace the car that's 'lost' under these mysterious circumstances. Insurance companies will investigate first and write a small check later. Replacement costs may not be covered at all in California.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if you responded to the first inquiry as to what stake you have in this matter. If none fine, but if you have a reason to be spouting the dealer line let us know. I gave you the benefit of the doubt in the first instance assuming you had just stumbled on this thread johnny come lately. I return to my original comment - your theory made sense a week ago, but it is no longer probable given the passage of time. Sure it is possible, but that possibility becomes more remote as each day passes. It would be incompetent for the dealer to treat this as anything other than a theft at this point in time and I think many of us are more than disgusted to learn that the dealer has yet to put in an order for a new car for the OP. The inferior "loaner" is a nice gesture, but after more than a few days they should have upgraded it to a car of equal or better value to the one the OP originally ordered. It sounds if the OP had not heeded the advice on this board to get the police involved they would still be sticking their head in the sand.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

Northcar said:


> It would be nice if you responded to the first inquiry as to what stake you have in this matter. If none fine, but if you have a reason to be spouting the dealer line let us know. I gave you the benefit of the doubt in the first instance assuming you had just stumbled on this thread johnny come lately. I return to my original comment - your theory made sense a week ago, but it is no longer probable given the passage of time. Sure it is possible, but that possibility becomes more remote as each day passes. It would be incompetent for the dealer to treat this as anything other than a theft at this point in time and immediately put in an order for a new car for the OP. It sounds if the OP had not heeded the advice on this board to get the police involved they would still be sticking their head in the sand.


this thread hasn't had any new info and probably won't have any for awhile, unless there's a dramatic 'twist' to the story line. With regard to my motives, or lack thereof, feel free to re-read my posts, if you insist on knowing more. I have no stake, nor am I taking sides.

Your 'incompetent dealer' accusation doesn't hold much weight, however, as OP confirmed that the dealer claims the car was never delivered. And the dealer is to be believed, if benefit of the doubt approach is to be applied equally and without prejudice to either party. 

P.S.

How is that Coral Red interior working out for you? Is it too bright, or just right?


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Craigito:

There is one other "situation" that must be investigated. Though it appears that they have not discussed it with you, there was another key that could have been used to take the car! The key that you carried back with you from Europe was also available to take the car. I would not be surprised that they are investigating whether you with someone on the inside (to get the other key) participated in the disappearance in the car.

The scenario would be as follows:

The car is delivered and the key is secured. That night the car is removed from the dealer's lot with the "other" key. Then some time during working hours the other key is removed from the secure area as the inside person is getting another key. Since there is no car no one is looking for the key until you called asking for the car.

Therefore they maybe waiting until they are certain that you had nothing to do with your car's disappearance before they will replace your car. You may want to think back to the questions asked of you by the investigating officer. I would also expect if the dealers deductible is low enough you will be interviewed by their insurance carrier.

I sincerely hope this is settled to your satisfaction.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

RDobie said:


> Craigito:
> 
> There is one other "situation" that must be investigated. Though it appears that they have not discussed it with you, there was another key that could have been used to take the car! The key that you carried back with you from Europe was also available to take the car. I would not be surprised that they are investigating whether you with someone on the inside (to get the other key) participated in the disappearance in the car.
> 
> ...


Please stop posting in BLUE, its hard on the eyes. TIA
cheers
vern


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

RDobie said:


> Craigito:
> 
> There is one other "situation***8221; that must be investigated. Though it appears that they have not discussed it with you, there was another key that could have been used to take the car! The key that you carried back with you from Europe was also available to take the car. I would not be surprised that they are investigating whether you with someone on the inside (to get the other key) participated in the disappearance in the car.
> 
> ...


This is so fvcked up. 
If he stole his own car, why would he post here? :tsk:
While the possibility exists, theoretically, it's immaterial.
Again, if it's a theft, under their watch, the dealer (and BMWNA) has the responsibility to seeing that the situation is resolved, either paying it themselves or through their insurance. 
Who actually stole the car is for the police to solve, later. Immaterial to how the dealer should handle this.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Boile said:


> This is so fvcked up.
> If he stole his own car, why would he post here? :tsk:
> While the possibility exists, theoretically, it's immaterial.
> Again, if it's a theft, under their watch, the dealer (and BMWNA) has the responsibility to seeing that the situation is resolved, either paying it themselves or through their insurance.
> Who actually stole the car is for the police to solve, later. Immaterial to how the dealer should handle this.


I can't take it personally. They have to do the right thing and consider every possible explanation, regardless of how far-feched it might be. And believe me, far-feched is the understatement of the century. Grand theft auto was not one of my engineering classes in college.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

P.S.
How is that Coral Red interior working out for you? Is it too bright said:


> Thanks for asking. Does make the car more difficult to steal!:rofl:
> 
> As point if interest, the car finally reached my dealer yesterday and I was able to pick it up today. 60 degrees here in the Norhland, but I had the top down enjoying the sunshine all the way home.
> 
> The OP and I both picked up our cars the same week and at one point in time both of our cars were entrusted to Waggoner Trucking. Believe me with the OP's unfortunate experience I have monitored the routing of my vehicle every step of the way. From my office window I have a view of the local dock and when I saw the ship from Tacoma docked at port Tuesday morning I confirmed with the local transporters that the car was here and made sure I was at the dealer within an hour of its drop off yesterday.


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Craigito:

I did not mean to imply that you would be part of the theft of your BMW. However, the police and the dealership's insurance would be required to investigate all persons with an opportunity. I sincerely hope this issue is resolved soon for you.

Vern:

I am sorry that you have a difficult time reading blue. I use the blue color because black is difficult for me to see with this background on a computer display. I will try green.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

RDobie said:


> Craigito:
> 
> Vern:
> 
> I am sorry that you have a difficult time reading blue. I use the blue color because black is difficult for me to see with this background on a computer display. I will try green.


Thanks, black is easy to read and realy easy on the eyes. I guess you could say I'm qualified to make that statement, I wear a pair of glasses just for the computer.
cheers
vern


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

RDobie said:


> Craigito:
> 
> I am sorry that you have a difficult time reading blue. I use the blue color because black is difficult for me to see with this background on a computer display. I will try green.


Being that your text is the only green text and you know what you wrote, I dont see the benefit. :dunno:


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

RDobie said:


> Craigito:
> 
> I did not mean to imply that you would be part of the theft of your BMW. However, the police and the dealership's insurance would be required to investigate all persons with an opportunity. I sincerely hope this issue is resolved soon for you.
> 
> ...


No offence. I know what you meant. It's just SOP for them. I know it wasn't my extra key cause it was sitting in my junk drawer collecting dust.


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Lanc3r said:


> Being that your text is the only green text and you know what you wrote, I dont see the benefit. :dunno:


The benefit is in what I write not in what I read. It makes it easier me to read and edit what I write. I do have some difficulty reading some of the posts.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Craigito -

Do you still have the packet they gave you at the Delivery Center? If so in it you will find a copy of the insurance documents. I am referring specifically to a document called Certificate of Insurance, with the word Allianz in blue print in the upper right corner.

Look at the back, number 2 "Marine Insurance BMW Tourist Vehicles." This section reads, in part:

"The marine insurance coverage starts at the moment the vehicle is handed over the first carrier in Europe (European drop-off point) and ends at the moment the vehicle is handed over to the buyer. [sic]

The Insurer will indemnify the following compensation:

Total loss: Replacement value, if the car is not older than 14 months and its current value is not less than 75% of the value as new; otherwise the insurer pays the current value."

Based on this document, I believe your car should probably be covered, first, by Marine Insurance. If you have not already done so, you must IMMEDIATELY file a claim with Allianz. The form does not tell you how to do that other than providing a number in Germany 49(89)20801-8723. I recommend that you call BMW Tourist Delivery and get them to help you file a claim with Allianz. I would also call the number on the proof of insurance form.

The second level of insurance would seem to come from the Dealer as the bailor of the vehicle.

Third level coverage should arguably be provided by Waggoneers, although they would probably dispute that. The trucking company would claim that their liability ended when the dealership signed for the car.

Your final level of coverage would be your personal insurance.

In thinking about your situation, I would get Allianz to pay for the lost car and then order a new car from a DIFFERENT dealer. Honestly...why should they get a second commission off of you when their negligence has caused you harm? Take your new car order elsewhere.

I hope this helps you and is not a repeat of something already posted.


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

White05X3 said:


> Craigito -
> I would get Allianz to pay for the lost car and then order a new car from a DIFFERENT dealer. Honestly...why should they get a second commission off of you when their negligence has caused you harm? Take your new car order elsewhere.


+1 
Screw those jerks.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

White05X3 said:


> Craigito -
> 
> Do you still have the packet they gave you at the Delivery Center? If so in it you will find a copy of the insurance documents. I am referring specifically to a document called Certificate of Insurance, with the word Allianz in blue print in the upper right corner.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. It's not a repost but I did read the Allianz policy as well and concur with what you said. As far as ordering elsewhere, I'd like to keep things amicable between us as geographically this dealership suits me. If this an "inside job" of somekind, they probably never suspected anything so I should give them the opportunity make things right no? We'll see how things go next week. Thanks again for taking the time to help out.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Craigito said:


> It's not a repost but I did read the Allianz policy as well and concur with what you said.


I hope that works out and Allianz covers the loss. Keep us posted.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

Craigto, anything new on this? Did the dealership provide you with a loaner?


----------



## bmwfanwashdc (Feb 28, 2007)

Dealer should do a ed order and ed invoice this time....nothing over.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

PollyBoston said:


> Craigto, anything new on this? Did the dealership provide you with a loaner?


Didn't get a call yet. Yes, they gave me a 328i loaner. I was told by today they would call. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

SailinSand said:


> ohhh, okay. Wonder WTF actually happened to your car? Think you'll ever know?


Not sure if i'll ever know. Once the dealerships insurance takes over the title I guess they would be informed if it ever showed up (so they could attempt to recoup some of the money and sell it is a used/stolen car). It's so strange because a car is such a big item to think it's just sitting somewhere hidden. I'd love to be able to look the person in the eye who took it drop a right cross on the nose. I worked hard for this car. I just hope Karma eventually bites them in the ass.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Craigito said:


> Not sure if i'll ever know. Once the dealerships insurance takes over the title I guess they would be informed if it ever showed up (so they could attempt to recoup some of the money and sell it is a used/stolen car). It's so strange because a car is such a big item to think it's just sitting somewhere hidden. I'd love to be able to look the person in the eye who took it drop a right cross on the nose. I worked hard for this car. I just hope Karma eventually bites them in the ass.


Karma can be a bitch! Just glad its resolved now. :thumbup: ...I hope my car nightmare ends soon too!


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

SailinSand said:


> Karma can be a bitch! Just glad its resolved now. :thumbup: ...I hope my car nightmare ends soon too!


Yeah..I clicked on your link too and read a few pages...gonna read the rest tonight. Hope things go well for us both.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you very much, I appreciate that!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Craigito said:


> Not sure if i'll ever know.


Well, be sure to keep an eye out for someone running the Zoll plates . . .


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

Nikolas said:


> Wow, what a story. I just read this thread from the beginning and what a mess. I'm happy for you that it all looks good now. Can't wait to read the happy ending.


Thanks man. I hope so too. I can't really get too excited until i'm driving it away so i'm tempering my excitement.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

*Paperwork required*

For those of you who've been through this, what paperwork typically has to be filled out for this process to be completed? It's the dealership's (or whoever's) insurance who would be essentially paying the first car off (then it would become their property). I'd have to do the collateral exchance with BMWFS to put the new car in place of the stolen one right? I don't see why i'd have to do a new loan if they are replacing the identical car? Anybody want to chime in? Am I missing anything?

Thanks guys.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Craigito said:


> For those of you who've been through this, what paperwork typically has to be filled out for this process to be completed? It's the dealership's (or whoever's) insurance who would be essentially paying the first car off (then it would become their property). I'd have to do the collateral exchance with BMWFS to put the new car in place of the stolen one right? I don't see why i'd have to do a new loan if they are replacing the identical car? Anybody want to chime in? Am I missing anything?
> 
> Thanks guys.


I have done a collateral exchange before and just signed the new Bill of Sale (for the DMV) and initialed the changes to the lease. It should be minimal. Did you confirm in writing that they are doing a collateral exchange?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

White05X3 said:


> I have done a collateral exchange before and just signed the new Bill of Sale (for the DMV) and initialed the changes to the lease. It should be minimal. Did you confirm in writing that they are doing a collateral exchange?


The person handling the situation is on vacation this week. I sent an email to get these things in writing but the email might no be available to him. His words to me were.."our insurance co. has instructed us to replace your car". That's when they traded w/another dealership for the new car that was already on the boat. That's all I know right now. There was no discussion of the current loan. I'm sure we'll figure it all out next week. I'm not worried.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

With us I believe they are paying off the original loan and then redoing everything ... ie: we are going to get a new loan, but it looks as if interest rates have done down some, so maybe this is a good thing.


----------



## volkfox (Sep 18, 2007)

At least you get some savings out of this!

All the miles that you put on your original car and on the loaners are compliments of BMW!

And there goes your bumper collection of scratches and euro-bugs!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Craigito said:


> It's so strange because a car is such a big item to think it's just sitting somewhere hidden.


They're not that big once you take it apart.

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Glad to hear they are getting you a replacement.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

hotrod2448 said:


> They're not that big once you take it apart.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Glad to hear they are getting you a replacement.


Nice...makes me cringe thinking about it


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

volkfox said:


> At least you get some savings out of this!
> 
> All the miles that you put on your original car and on the loaners are compliments of BMW!
> 
> And there goes your bumper collection of scratches and euro-bugs!


Good point. I had a tiny scratch on one of my rims.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

Incredible story. :yikes: Glad it seems to be working out. I would, however, get a printout of the order sheet, if you don't have one yet. That would be a surprise to find one that matches the specs so close.

We went looking at 328s in Birmingham, AL, and on a Saturday morning, drove on to the lot to see an '08 M5 sitting on the ground - no wheels. Wish I had gotten a picture!


--------------------
Waiting on a certain vendor on here to call me back to order a 335i....


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Your finance company will almost certainly want to do a new loan. The original loan was made for the original car and has that car listed as collateral. Auto loan companies don't usually swap collateral on existing loans.

Glad to hear they're ponying up with a new car for you.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tturedraider said:


> Your finance company will almost certainly want to do a new loan. The original loan was made for the original car and has that car listed as collateral. Auto loan companies don't usually swap collateral on existing loans.


Doesn't matter. Collateral substitutions are pretty commonplace. It's just a bit of paperwork.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

DBville said:


> Incredible story. :yikes: Glad it seems to be working out. I would, however, get a printout of the order sheet, if you don't have one yet. That would be a surprise to find one that matches the specs so close.
> 
> We went looking at 328s in Birmingham, AL, and on a Saturday morning, drove on to the lot to see an '08 M5 sitting on the ground - no wheels. Wish I had gotten a picture!
> 
> ...


It's cool. They read me off the options verbatum and it sounded like a 100% match. Weird they could find an identical car but hopefully true. We'll find out soon enough. I think the car is coming into port Mon or Tues.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

*Not really an update...*

Just to keep you guys up to date...I should be picking up the car next week sometime. The car was supposed to come into port this week. Based on the Oxnard shipping schedule i'm guessing that was Monday. I've been in contact with the dealerships insurance and they are going to handle everything with BMWFS directly. Hopefully will be posting some pics of my baby real soon!


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent news. Good luck.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> Craigito,
> Congrats on your car!
> I think it's time planning new ED in new BMW Welt!:thumbup:


One step ahead of you. Munich-Ingolstadt (Audi Museum)-Regensburg(BMW factory tour)-Prague-Berlin-Nurburg(ring)-Lemans (24hrs)-Paris (drop off).

Only 5 or 6 years to plan it


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Craigito said:


> One step ahead of you. Munich-Ingolstadt (Audi Museum)-Regensburg(BMW factory tour)-Prague-Berlin-Nurburg(ring)-Lemans (24hrs)-Paris (drop off).
> 
> Only 5 or 6 years to plan it


scale down to 3-4!:thumbup:


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

Have fun with your car ...


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Craigito said:


> One step ahead of you. Munich-Ingolstadt (Audi Museum)-Regensburg(BMW factory tour)-Prague-Berlin-Nurburg(ring)-Lemans (24hrs)-Paris (drop off).
> 
> Only 5 or 6 years to plan it


How much planning is goin' into the re-delivery? 

Erik


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

guppyflyer said:


> How much planning is goin' into the re-delivery?
> 
> Erik


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Good one!


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

guppyflyer said:


> How much planning is goin' into the re-delivery?
> 
> Erik


Delete


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

guppyflyer said:


> How much planning is goin' into the re-delivery?
> 
> Erik


Yeah..getting a police escort from VPC to the dealership is gonna be $$$$


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

just wondering, did the ever find your old car?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

trueX5 said:


> just wondering, did the ever find your old car?


Wow..you must have a sixth sense...look around for the new post and new info


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG I am an idiot, I clicked on that thread, and followed your signature link to this thread. After reading all 14 pages, I forgot about the other thread, so I asked here. LOL 
Hope you are enjoying your 335!!


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anyone here know what happened to Craigito's stolen car???


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

tommydogsdad said:


> Does anyone here know what happened to Craigito's stolen car???


TDD, did you find this already: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264558.

Short answer: car was found with altered VIN and in "mint condition".


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Asteroid said:


> TDD, did you find this already: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264558.
> 
> Short answer: car was found with altered VIN and in "mint condition".


Looks like they were "professionals." Thanks for the link. I always wondered what the heck happened to that car.


----------

